# مشروع متكامل لتحكم بدرجة الحرارة



## نبيل الجبري (22 مارس 2007)

*:67: 


السلام عليكم

أقدم أليكم مشروع متكامل يتجكم في درجة الحرارة








وأليكم ملفات المشروع 

محتويات الملف

1: ملف الهيكس لمن لا يستطيع برمجة البيك

2: ملف باستخدام لغة البيسك BASIC 

3: ملف البرنامج الرائع بروتيس للمحاكاة proteus

ودائما الجديد بأذن الله 

:79: مع تحيات المهندس:نبيل الجبري 
*


----------



## شكرى محمد نورى (22 مارس 2007)

الأخ نبيل الجبري .

تحية طيبة .

مساهمة سخية وننتظر جديدك بعونه تعالى .
بارك الله بك وجزاك الله خيرأ .

البغدادي


----------



## ابو يافا (23 مارس 2007)

مشكور اخ نبيل على المشاركة الرائعة


----------



## eng_mohand (23 مارس 2007)

جزاك الله كل خير مشاركه ممتازه . 
انا ملاحظ انك منحاز الي الميكروكونترول , لو يوجد مشاريع بها interface ياريت تقوم بطرحها للاستفاده منها


----------



## osman2020eng (26 مارس 2007)

تلراتغ اغلات لاتاتل الاتل اتلاتل


----------



## Biomedical (27 مارس 2007)

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته*

تطبيقات التحكم بدرجة الحرارة تدخل في تصميم العديد من الأجهزة الطبية .

ولهذا أوجه الشكر للأخ نبيل على هذه المشاركة ، وإن شاء الله تكون في ميزان حسناتك .

تقبلوا تحياتي .


----------



## star10 (28 مارس 2007)

مشكور ولكن اين الملف


----------



## محمد عبد الباسط (28 مارس 2007)

فعلا الملف مش موجود
ومشكور على المساهمه الجميله دى


----------



## م/هناء (1 أبريل 2007)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## م محمد الشاذلي (25 فبراير 2008)

جزاك الله كل خير مشاركه ممتازه


----------



## 1brahem (13 فبراير 2011)

وين المشروع


----------



## forever together (14 فبراير 2011)

فين الملفات يا أستاذ نبيل 
انا في حاجة ضرورية 
لانه هو مشروع التخرج حقي


----------



## M03.0 (23 فبراير 2011)

مشكوووور 
وجزاك الله كل خير


----------



## رامي الحكيمي (23 فبراير 2011)

مشكووووووووووووور
لكن اين الملفات


----------

